# How's this for skill & creativity



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.viralnova.com/box-of-money/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's crazy,it's kind of funny when I'm at a store and they ask me if they can help me find anything ,I always say I'm looking for your free box full of money


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's incredible!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Wendell Castle's carved "Ghost Clock".


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Unreal!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I tell everyone I talk with, that I'm waiting on that suitcase o money to land on my rooftop, or in my yard. If it happens, they'll get a piece o the pie…........


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Great carving and painting. Could have a lot of fun dropping a packet of these notes around or like the old game of money on a string. Thanks for sharing Pete.


----------



## 2436 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Pete, I've been wanting to try some carving, maybe combined with something made on the lathe. Seeing a stunning project like this moves it up on my 'want to do list'.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

that guys work is incredible. more talent than just in the carving. i think the patience necessary to do what he does is a talent. the painting talent also blows me away.
heres some more of his work
http://www.randallrosenthal.com/Pages/New%20Pages/contents.htm


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I wonder how he does the painting of the bills, and the curves and corregations on the lids of the "cardboard box". Those two efforts were just beyond anything I can imagine, less alone ever hope to perform.

The crazy part is it all looks to have been done with his mind's eye, not to some pattern.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is an amazing piece of work. It's actually unbelievable.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

